# Variable Light Sensor



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a light sensor that can detect variable amounts of light. Basically a fader in reverse. Does such a thing even exist? Without spending a fortune?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A simple cadmium sulfide photocell can sense brightness and pretty cheap at $4 for 5 cells at radioshack:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062590


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, cool, thanks. I'll pop by a RS and grab a bag.

My idea is to put together a grid of photocells and connect each one to a corresponding LED on a second grid. So if you pass a light across the sensor grid, the movement is mimicked on the light grid. I'd like to see if, after putting some gels and diffusers in front of the LEDs, such a setup could make a solid object look translucent.

Has this already been done?


----------

